# Estimate sounds good, but now wants more



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

go do it said:


> jamesnla
> i always thought and heard from others that a recirc with a tankless system was not a good idea. it makes the system work to hard. will the recirc be on a timer?
> i ask because i have an addition coming up and the homeowners wanted a tankless but after talking to my plumber and hvac guys we decided against it.
> please advise thanks
> rodney


Hi Rodney and welcome!

There is no reason (that's worth listening to) that a tankless can't support a recirc system. It does however require some good knowledge and experience. 

Few basics for ya:

Yes, recirc timmer should be set for peak hours. I do mine, 15 min before wake up for about 2 hours, and usually from like 6 to 8 in the evening. This is a mistake alot of hacks make when hooking up these things, recircs do not need to run all day and night. And thermal activation IMO is a bad idea. 

The tankless nets the same result as a tanked. It just does it more efficently.

There is an issue of a "cold sandwich" that I have only heard of, and it was explained to me, but I still didn't understand why it was a big deal. Needless to say, I know how to fix it. In over 100 tankless installs I have never had that happen to any customers.

Expansion tank may be needed. Depends on the regulator at the service entrance. If it acts like a check valve, meaning once water enters the home, it cannot back out (pressure equalize) an expansion tank may be needed. They are more common on recirc set ups because of the return line heating up and expanding (addtl pressure needs to go somewhere, and a relief valve isn't it)

If your plumber is worth his weight he should be able to install it with no problem, and I wouldn't expect an HVAC guy to know the fine details about this sort of thing, just as I don't know much about the fine details of that trade. That's what Doug is for (my HVAC guy)!

Cheers!


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

tcleve4911 said:


> Contract the costs you have control of & know. Have a separate allowance sheet that allows you to put reasonable costs associated with each unknown cost for each task. Review this with HO. Have him sign your contract explaining that he understands what allowance means and understands there will be a reconciliation as the numbers come in.
> Written contract & communication is the key.:thumbsup:


That's kind of what I had originally did. I bid on what we do "in house" so to speak. The addtl work was going to be subbed out, which is fine with me. I had those prices in about 10 minutes. My main issue is the kitchen will need to be remodled but, I don't know the cabinet sized or material, same with the counter top's. I get good pricing or Granite but how much to charge? Well, in rethinking the conversation we had, he mentioned he wanted to wait till the new (extended) wall was up to decide the kitchen layout. So I think I will create an allotment of funds and make HIM stick to that. That way the budget is not dis organized and he has his end price in sight. Of course change orders will be there for him to sign off on for the "I gotta haves". I too am a big fan of communications. So much BS happends because of a lack of just speaking to one another.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

dirt diggler said:


> WE control our prices.
> 
> 
> right?
> ...


----------



## tlfettled (Oct 19, 2006)

*In Court Of Law A Signed Piece Of Paper Might Mean The Difference Between Ge*

:w00t: In court a signed piece of paper might mean the difference between getting paid and walking out empty handed !  


JamesNLA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I have a client wants work done. It requires almost all the trades.
> Framing - foundation / plumbing - electrical.
> ...


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

tlfettled said:


> :w00t: In court a signed piece of paper might mean the difference between getting paid and walking out empty handed !


Thank You for that brilliant forsight!!!


----------



## tlfettled (Oct 19, 2006)

*your welcome*



JamesNLA said:


> Thank You for that brilliant forsight!!!


OH your more then welcome :bangin: !


----------

